# MF1016 loader



## rampeyboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello folks. I have a Massey 1030 with a blown/incomplete Toyosha 3 cylinder diesel. I have had no luck finding a good used engine, so now I am considering using the 1016 loader off of it on another tractor. Besides this gray market tractor, are there more common Masseys or other brand it would work on?


----------

